# Wed/Thursday



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone needed one for Wed/Thurs to help out on killing snaps or whatever. If so I'm here with cash and gear. Willing to help out with all chores. Please contact via call or text 713 384 2392. Thanks Reggie


----------

